# Ottb crit.



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Sadly the link doesn't link.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mae's Racer


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What are you wanting to do with this horse? 

The horse has been trained to move like a HUS horse - right down to having a fake tail in, I'd be willing to bet. I like him in the video, but he's not accepting contact and he's not moving forwards... i.e. he's NOT ready to go win at training/first level, he needs an education in impulsion. 
From the photo - looks like a totally different horse; one I'm not as keen on. Long back, a bit over at the knee - I'd like to see a different pic.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm looking to use him in dressage and maybe some jumping.. I come from a hus and hunter/jumper background, so that's probably why I like him in the video so much 

Of course I expect to have to do some work with him.. And after all he's only 4. I did notice the loose rein in the video as well. I can see lack of impulsion now.. All I was seeing before was quiet. 

I agree the picture is not the best. I would rather him be forward than back at the knee as far as jumpers go though.

Thanks for the solid critique! How do you like him as far as potential goes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice horse (build wise) tho more for hunter over fences than upper level dressage. 

He is being ridden front to back which is too bad. Rider bounces him in the mouth a bit and he is over the bit and heavy on the forehand. That needs to be fixed (looser rein and driven forward). He transitions nicely UP but loses balance going DOWN because he is on his forehand. 

I like that he has decent bone and a decent shoulder.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Again, thanks so much for the informative reply! I guess I just can't get over my eye for jumpers! Lol 

I'm also a little bit worried about how I'd look on him.. His rider here is 5'4 and I'm 5'7! Though I do prefer smaller ones..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Lx3 said:


> Again, thanks so much for the informative reply! I guess I just can't get over my eye for jumpers! Lol
> 
> I'm also a little bit worried about how I'd look on him.. His rider here is 5'4 and I'm 5'7! Though I do prefer smaller ones..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Size (height) is not important. Weight can be. Ever see a cutting horse? Most are around 14 hh.. and have big men with big hats on them. 

Smaller horse tends to be handier and move quicker and, IMO, stay sounder longer in general work. 

No idea where you want to go dressage wise. This horse probably won't be Grand Prix international material.. but most horses can learn all the moves even if they do not score well. I wonder if this horse might not make a nice Eventer.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I reallly rather like him for dressage and some jumping. I think I see a gag bit in his mouth? That would explain the "set" of his neck--not liking that for dressage or any flatwork; however he has 3 nice gaits, though he's not being asked to show much. The canter is quite nice with 3 clear beats and is his most uphill gait, the trot as with the canter needs impulsion. He has a nice overreach in the walk and a soft swinging tail at trot. The tactful rider sits very lightly - almost half seat at canter, and seems to me to be working to present him as quietly as she can, hence the quiet rhythmic ride at the cost of impulsion. Considering how OTTBs look when coming off the track, I think his basics are well started for the most part.

GP material? Probably not - though you can say that about 95% of purpose-bred warmbloods out there. Flashy, sound, well-started with 3 decent gaits? IMO, yes. And remember, you can train a trot, but you have to buy a walk and a canter:wink:

The rider looks well on him-how tall is she? 

A 4 y o who races in between dressage training? That's kinda cool, and he looks sound in the video. IMO not 1st L-ready, and not any level-ready in a gag. But I like the potential I see here, and quite like what the rider has done with him so far, including the rudimentary turn on the haunches. I feel like the rider/trainer has a reason for working him this way, and I'd love to know why he's in a gag versus a simple snaffle of some sort.

And by all means, do consider eventing!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

The rider is 5'4. Her husband races them and she takes his left overs as turns them into show prospects.. Kind of neat. She has a reputation for quiet, started right ottbs and any other breed that comes off the track. My trainer has bought two horses from her.

I'm on mobile so I couldn't notice what bit he was working in. The gag would explain how he's carrying himself so that gives me hope that pushed forward into a snaffle he'd have lovely genuine gaits. 

I'm going to meet him tomorrow.. No test ride until next week though as he has a race Friday and they're wanting to keep him fresh. So wierd he does both! But I'm excited to see what he's like.

Eventing would be awesome!.. Especially since I'm partial to jumping anyway  of course I'm not expecting super high level dressage, I myself am not even at that level but who knows where we could end up!

Thanks, all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Please follow up here with your impressions and good luck


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Met "mister" today  very very very quiet.. Does not belong on the track! She lunged him for me and I watched her clip him- not one complaint! Not fidgety or jumpy or anything out of sorts- he has the mind of an old man!

I can't wait to go back and ride him next week. He races Friday.. I'm hoping I can go watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like him. You can train the impulsion. I HOPE that the racing hasn't had too much wear and tear on his legs. DEFINITELY you need a Vet Check for that. Otherwise, you could take his training slow and finish him up in about a year. Is the price good? (I didn't see that in the ad.)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Pretty much covered by everyone else other than they are declaring him to be a 'cribber' and that's something you need to seriously think about. I've bought cribbers that were worth having as they were really good at their job and I had no trouble with them but some people do and a lot of barns/yards refuse to have them on their property


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, I looked again--$1.5K
Still like him. If you ride him and click, I'd buy him. It sounds like he's capable of 3-day. Certainly his racing experience should help him eat up the ground. MANY good horses crib. He'll just have to wear a collar.
I would Dressage him for a full year and REALLY get his basics on him, then start jumping him next year.
TOTALLY jealous!!! No money for another horse right now. waaaahhhh!!
WOW!! Damascus, Seattle Slew and Northern Dancer blood!!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Jaydee, thanks for the input on the cribbing thing. Owner said he was doing really well and not cribbing at all but he started up again last week.. He wears a collar and she said that should work well. Maybe with increased turn out he will be a-ok!

Corporal- yes, I can't wait to ride him! I think if that goes well ill go forward with the vet check and get him on his way here  I also learned that there is a show in November that is specifically for horses off the track, so hopefully we can manage to get to that one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I see a future in eventing for this horse. Hope it all works. For a horse at that level with a solid disposition and solid conformation, he is worth every penny of the $1500. JMO.

You can get free and cheap horses. Some will have good conformation. Most have little, no or poor training. This is not that.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Agree with Elana - he'd make a nice eventer. Assuming he passes the vet checks, nice horse. Not at all keen on the way he's ridden at the moment but hopefully you can soon get him moving into the contact and developing more impulsion. Good luck! I like him.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

$1500 is a great price. Now let's all keep fingers crossed that he comes out of this last race sound.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

wouldnt doing dressage aswel as racing confuse him?

looks a little like forced contact? reminds me when miover was getting trained into hacking, many months ago


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think its a shame to race a horse that's being re-trained for another career but race horses that have been properly broken as opposed to knowing only to gallop and follow a string seem to cope OK. Injury would be the biggest risk
The yard I worked on had Point to Point horses in the hunting season and they were a real pleasure to ride because they were properly broke in the same way as a normal horse
Re. the cribbing - I found that as much turn out as possible does help as does a collar. The habit is associated with stress and stress is linked to ulcers so you'd do well to treat him for that if you decide to have him but I cant say that it stopped any of ours from cribbing and they mostly did it when they were bored. None of them were underweight, none of them ever had colic and the TB mare had 3 foals and none of them cribbed - or any of the young horses she was turned out with
Obviously there are always exceptions and these are only my experiences


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! I am so worried that this last race will not turn out well. Racing makes me nervous anyway. He is usually a mile horse but they decided to try him at 4 furlongs this race.. So hopefully that means less stress on his legs and less risk of injury. 

I may do some trial and error with supplements to help with regulating acids in the stomach and ulcers. I'm still doing research.. Ill have to talk to my trainer too.

Thanks for the replies, all! It's encouraging to know you all see potential in him too. I think he's a good find, especially in my area so that makes me feel better about forking over the 1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TBforever said:


> wouldnt doing dressage aswel as racing confuse him?
> 
> looks a little like forced contact? reminds me when miover was getting trained into hacking, many months ago


I think it's fantastic for a horse to be trained into another career instead of just racing. Consider it cross training. 
There isn't much contact at all, period. The horse needs to re learn how to move forwards and accept contact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TBforever said:


> wouldnt doing dressage aswel as racing confuse him?
> 
> looks a little like forced contact? reminds me when mover was getting trained into hacking, many months ago


Proper basic Dressage training should NOT be forcing a head set. It should be training that teaches the horse to respond to weight and learn a solid halt, and basic leg yielding, as well as basic obedience. Since many people own sports horses that can also babysit their children, it IS possible to train for both, although the OP is probably not gonna race him after purchase, so...kinda a moot point.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Since many people own sports horses that can also babysit their children, it IS possible to train for both, although the OP is probably not gonna race him after purchase, so...kinda a moot point.


Nice to know he'll be cleaning up ribbons in any gymkhana races though! :lol: But more importantly, a bit of speed is nice and will help his eventing career if the OP chooses to go down that route. Setting aside the frame he's being held in, which I don't like, I think he shows a lot more dressage potential than most TBs I've seen. Crossing fingers he's sound!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

So excited (and nervous!) to see him race tomorrow night! 

I found a really great Grand Prix trainer in my area so I'll probably try to get into that barn and then just worry about the jumping/eventing next year  I never knew this trainer existed before, and I'm kinda nervous to go to a big, uppity dressage barn, but totally worth it for the awesome training!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are my images from the races today  it was sooo fun, my first time watching live racing! I need to go more often, the track is right down the road from me. Next time though, I'm leaving my money in the car. It seems like every win I'd bet the horse would get second, every place I'd bet, they'd get third, and every show I bet they'd do even worse! But it was fun 

Anyway, Mister was last in his race.. Poor guy! Lol but he was #1 to me and he finished sound so no complaints  I will be test riding him this week (hopefully sooner rather than later) and if all goes well, ill go forward with the ppe  yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like him a lot. Love that shoulder. Pasterns not too long or too short. When you do start schooling him, and he acts like you're killing him asking to go forward, remember those racing pictures.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Forgot to add. Next time you go to the track, bet across the board. That way you get $$ win, place or show.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

No kidding, if he's lazy I'll just shorten my stirrups jockey style as a reminder 

And yeah, thanks! A friend suggested betting across the board the day after I went. Ill definitely do that next time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Worst news ever. I went to set up a time to go ride him and his owner informed me that he tried to jump a 5ft fence, caught the corner post, and tore up his leg  she said he was sound after, just a lot of bleeding. The vet said he will likely be ready in about 6 weeks and perfectly sound, but still. Wahhhh. So disappointing. Of all the luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Crushing news Why do horses spent their days trying to find ways to off themselves????:-x

Hang in there. Fingers crossed that he heals perfectly and uneventfully.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sort of looking around just in case. He was a great buy though! If I haven't found anything by the time he's ready I'm definitely still interested in him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I was going to suggest that - you never know what you might find. Man plans, God laughs


----------

